# Heated RV water hose



## riprap (Nov 5, 2012)

Any users? I am going on a trip to Kansas hunting and need tips on cold weather Rving. I have a 5th wheel and have never camped below freezing. Site has power water and sewer. I would think a heated water hose would be a must. How would I keep stuff from freezing? Planning on running electric heater while hunting.


----------



## telco guy (Nov 7, 2012)

Assuming that you have electrical hookups you can buy that electric heat tape that you plug in and tape it along your water hose. Put flexible pipe insulation over that and it works quite well.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Nov 10, 2012)

Most people that camp in cold weather use the water in their fresh water holding tank, or if you don't have tank heaters, use a jug of water for flushing the toilette. Many campgrounds in cold weather areas turn-off the water when it is going to go below freezing. A lot of it depends on how your 5'er is set-up for cold weather. Frozen black and grey water tanks can be a real issue, leaving the valves open is not the answer. if the weather is going to be below freezing for days, and it's not set-up for cold weather, then you may want to rethink using you 5'er.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Nov 26, 2012)

Wrap you hose in aluminum foil. Lace hose with heat strip. Cover hose with pipe insulation. Foil conducts the heat around the whole hose.


----------



## aligator (Jan 9, 2013)

riprap said:


> Any users? I am going on a trip to Kansas hunting and need tips on cold weather Rving. I have a 5th wheel and have never camped below freezing. Site has power water and sewer. I would think a heated water hose would be a must. How would I keep stuff from freezing? Planning on running electric heater while hunting.



Even with the electric heaters running you should leave room doors open and also the doors below the kitchen and bath sinks. This so the heat will get to the water pipes, some time the doors are a tight seal and under the sink is much colder then the room.


----------



## Showman (Jan 10, 2013)

I have camped in my Dutchman Classic 27' 5'er to 0 degrees using the heat tape on my water line from the spigot to the camper.  I have never had it freeze up (or my tanks either).  Follow the directions given above in the 1st post and you will be okay.


----------

